# Blue Bolt berried pic and Mosura Hybrid baby



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is current pic of my new Blue Bolt female berried...don't know who father is, could be any one of the TBs. She has gone lighter in the body now she is berried. Im hoping daddy is the darker BB male.










here is a new pic of the baby Mosura x TB cross I have in the TB tank...its growing up real good as are all the others. Hoping it will cross back when its mature enough. Im very happy with this result.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

very nice anna.. 2 of my taiwans from you got berried too


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> very nice anna.. 2 of my taiwans from you got berried too


How old do you think TBs need to be to get berried?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

TBs take a bit longer to mature than other shrimps, so I would say approx 6months old. I have had these ones since August and they were juvies when I got them.

Abraham congrats on the berried ones...keep us posted on babies.
I am waiting on my BKK and WR and CWB all due in the next few days.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> How old do you think TBs need to be to get berried?


I dont know how old the shrimps when I bought them from anna.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

two weeks now and still they are carrying eggsbut some of them are still on the tank I cannot catch them I hope they wont drop the eggs as males will chase them continuously


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Abraham, those BKK you got from me were approx 4 months old, still juvies. I just picked up those ones the week before you got them, suppliers don't ship adults. 

My original ones I had about 2 months previously, so mine are older than yours.


----------

